# Torque Specs



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Would anyone know if Felt has published a list of torque specifications for their carbon bikes? Just received my Z1 frameset and getting ready to start building. Beautiful piece of hardware I might add.

Thanks,
John


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

http://www.feltbicycles.com/Resources/Manuals/FELT_CARBON_CARE_GUIDE_V1_04_02_2013(1).pdf



> A) BOTTOM BRACKET
> Refer to your bottom bracket owner’s manual prior to installation. Ensure that the Bottom Bracket shell threads are clean and greased prior to installation. Do not exceed maximum torque of 50Nm (435in-lb). Felt Carbon Fiber bicycle frames are precision machined to accept a 68mm, English threaded Bottom Bracket, so there is no need to machine them again. With the exception of greasing the bottom bracket threads, your Felt frame does not require any Bottom Bracket pre-install preparation. Should damage occur to the treads in the bottom bracket shell, it is acceptable to chase the bottom bracketthreads. Do not face bottom bracket shell or otherwise attempt to modify the surfaces of the bottom bracket.
> 
> B) SEAT POST
> ...


----------

